# Golfbuddy World Platinum



## stevelev (Jan 15, 2011)

*GOLFBUDDY   WORLD   PLATINUM*

*In the Box* 
â€¢	Unit
â€¢	Battery
â€¢	Charger and Lead
â€¢	Swivel Cradle
â€¢	CR-Rom Instruction manual

*Getting Started* 
Couldnâ€™t be easier.  As easy as 123.
1.	Unpack
2.	Plug in and charge
3.	Take to course turn on and begin.
It really is this easy, the unit can recognise which course you are playing, invites you to the tee, and you begin playing.

*On the course* 
The signal of the unit is great, and backed up with the rechargeable battery that gives up to 10hours use its more than enough for a full day at the course (even if you are stuck behind the slowest fourball in history)
Marking your scores and those of the rest of your group is simple, and quick with only a few touches. You are also able to track your own stats such as fairways hit or missed left/right, sandsaves, putts and distances hit.
It advances to the next tee with you. 
The unit is quite bulky, but on the cradle is not really noticeable, or attached to your trolley or bag the same. A bonus too is that it is water resistant and shockproof. (not dropped it but used it in the rain with no adverse effects.)
The screen is easy to view, though sometime difficult to pinpoint a layup distance, make sure you calibrate the touch screen to resolve this issue, also by using a tee its more accurate.

*Pros* 

 Accuracy, within 2 â€“ 3 yards easily.
 Battery life
 Zero Subscription fee
 Stats recording
 Water resistant
 Clear screen
 Simple to use, even for technophobes.

*Cons* 

 Slightly bigger than a couple of competitors
 Trees / pylons not on hole layout.
 No club tracking
 Price

*Looking forward* 
The following improvements would make the unit desirable to more consumers.

 Ability to track each club used so you can build up an average.
 Addition of trees and pylons etc on hole layout for each hole.
 Ability to drag and move the screen then zoom to view areas to help plan next shot.
 More accurate touch screen such as those used by mobile telephone and Ipads.
 Flyover of each hole as an option, really helpful when playing new tracks.

*Overall rating* 
*9/10. * 
I would rate this as good as the SC SGX, Sonocaddieâ€™s Callaway Upro and Garmin G5. With very small improvements it could leave them all behind, but saying that if they each improved to include everything the Golfbuddy World Platinum has on it and needs there would be a much needed price war to reduce the cost of Golf GPS to make them available to all consumers.
The stat tracking is first rate, and the option to look over previos rounds and stats is marvellous. 
I have only used it once on the course, after spending a few hours making sure it did everything it should at home, and making sure I would not cause any delays messing mid round. I have plenty of experience of GPS using Garmin, Magellan, various apps for mobiles so have a good idea of accuracy, ease of use and ruggedness.

*9/10* If I was to recommend a GPS I would say try this, try the SGX and Garmin G5, then decide. Beware of subscription and battery costs for other units.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 17, 2011)

Either I'm a genius in reviewing or the complete opposite. Has nobody any comments or opinions on the benefits of other GPS units above the GBWP.

I played a 2nd game with the GBWP and felt a lot more confident with club selection, the result of this was shooting 8+ over 9 holes. Well chuffed.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2011)

Did my Sonocaddie review a few weeks ago. Very much the same as the Golfbuddy Platinum but a fair amount cheaper.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 18, 2011)

I have just bought the Shotmiser G500 - after looking around the 2 units I liked best were the GB WP and the Shotmiser - the reason I chose this one was I got offered a really cheap deal (Â£120) as the shop had decided to stick with Skycaddie and were selling off the units cheap - no way was I going to buy a Skycaddie and have to pay a subscription. I have to pay Â£5 per course compared to free on the GB - although Â£30 for 100 courses to download this year seemded a great deal. Haven't used it yet but first impressions of getting set up and the customer service are really positive.I sent a mail on Sunday with a few queries and received a phone call Monday morning and Jane helped me sort everything out


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2011)

Have recently got the Shotmiser G500 and very impressed. Â£500 worth of free courses made it a good deal, though not as good as Paul's.  Large screen which is easy to read even for a bat like me. Have heard that customer service is excellent, though i have not had to call Jane up yet !


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul, where did you get it for that price and have they got any left??


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a cooker with a touch screen. It goes batty when you get it wet.

I can't see how a touch screen is going to be ok in the rain.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 18, 2011)

I played on Sunday, pouring down for the entire round, satellite aquisition rapid and steady. The touch screen performed exactly te same as when dry.

I was looking at the sonocaddie, but had some caash burning a hole in my pocket. Glad I spent it the way I did. Next purchase waterproofs.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a cooker with a touch screen. It goes batty when you get it wet.

I can't see how a touch screen is going to be ok in the rain.
		
Click to expand...

Very similar to the ticket machines at railway stations.  Apparently the screens don't work when it rains.  

So they put it outside.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont know what you 2 are doing playing golf at the train statyion and in the kitchen. I dont think you'll get distance of the cookerr or ticket machine either.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 20, 2011)

Paul, where did you get it for that price and have they got any left??
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Davey - they only had 2 and my brother bought the other one


----------

